# 2012 SuperSix Di2 vs a 2014 Di2 Evo



## JDMB1975 (Oct 19, 2013)

Torn between 2 bikes, my LBS has some leftover 2012 SuperSix Di2 bikes that are at a pretty good price of $2999 (Cdn) other option is to pre order a 2014 SS Evo Di2 for about $1100 more.

Advantages on the '14 are the Evo frame and update Ultegra etc. Is it worth it or should I grab the deal on the '12 and use money where needed on upgrading components?

Need some advice!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd go with 2012. It's still a great bike and you'll save some serious cash


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Where are you in Canada? I know a couple of shops that are selling the 2013 Supersix Ultegra Di2 Evo for $3,500.

So for $500 more you get the Evo frame.



JDMB1975 said:


> Torn between 2 bikes, my LBS has some leftover 2012 SuperSix Di2 bikes that are at a pretty good price of $2999 (Cdn) other option is to pre order a 2014 SS Evo Di2 for about $1100 more.
> 
> Advantages on the '14 are the Evo frame and update Ultegra etc. Is it worth it or should I grab the deal on the '12 and use money where needed on upgrading components?
> 
> ...


----------

